# High Rail Train Show



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend, March 6 & 7, Harper College, Palatine IL.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that is "The High Wheeler Train Show". I think it's just a micro-scale show.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

All scales. 2 G layouts, 3 G clubs.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some photos. Let me sort through them.


----------

